
New Kaggle Competition: Lyft Motion Prediction for Autonomous Vehicles - ternaus
https://www.kaggle.com/c/lyft-motion-prediction-autonomous-vehicles
======
ternaus
Hello.

I am one of the hosts for the Lyft Prediction for Auotnomous Vehicles at
Kaggle.

Feel free to ask questions here, or at [https://www.kaggle.com/c/lyft-motion-
prediction-autonomous-v...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/lyft-motion-prediction-
autonomous-vehicles/discussion)

It is an interesting problem. I do not know what approach will be the best in
this task. It could be heuristics, Computer Vision, Kalman Filters, something
else.

If you are interested in the Autonomous technology I would recommend
participating.

